# مطلوب شغاله وتسفيرها علينا



## برفان (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مطلوب شغاله باقي لها ثلاث او اربع شهور وتسفيرها على بالامانه اللي عنده يرد علي ويكون جاد 
جزاكم جنات الفردوس وطبعا تكون بالدمام


----------

